# Strömung im Koiteich??



## GG aus GL (30. Aug. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

gestern waren wir auf einem Koi Einführungsseminar.
Sehr interessant und es gab auch einige Hinweise... einer Hinweis war Strömung!
Ich habe die 12.000 Pumpe im Teich und pumpe das Wasser in den Oase Filter.
Gestern wurde aber gesagt, es wäre für die Tiere besser wenn irgend wo an einer Ecke eine 2 Pumpe ist die Strömung erzeugt. Dann haben die Fische auch eine sportliche Betätigung und müssen sich anstregne.
Nachts könne die Pumpe abgestellt werden... aber tagsüber wäre das für die Kois ein gutes Training.
Für meinen Teich wäre das eine 6 bis 8.000 Liter Pumpe an einer Ecke und die Kois hätten "Arbeit".
Ich finde diesen Vorschlag irgendwie logisch... wie haltet Ihr es mit Strömung. 

Schönen Sonntag noch
Gerd


----------



## Testpilot (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Strömung im Koiteich??*

Hallo Gerd,
aus diesem Grund läuft der Rückfluss meines Schwerkraftfilters in einer Ecke zurück in den Teich und erzeugt dabei eine ordentliche Strömung die das Wasser gleichzeitig in eine leichte rotationsbewegung bringt und den Dreck 
der Oberfläche zum Skimmer treibt.

Ist aber schön das mal von offizieller Seite zu hören das man nicht falsch lag 
Strömungspumpen sind im Aquaristik bereich sehr verbreitet. Da gibt es extra Strömungspumpen die zwar große Wassermengen aber keine höhen überwinden können.
Vorteil, der Stromverbrauch ist sehr gering.
Das Kann man aber auch mit einer Luftpumpe und ein paar Ausströmersteinen realisieren, Stichwort "Luftheber"


----------



## Olli.P (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Strömung im Koiteich??*

Hi Gerd,

ich habe jetzt auch schon ca. 1 Jahr eine 4000L/h Pumpe mit im Teich, mit der rund um die Uhr eine kleine Strömung erzeugt wird. 

Und ich finde es immer toll zu sehen wie gerne die Koi diese Strömung annehmen und dagegen an schwimmen. 

Jedoch überlege ich auch schon, mir eine neue extra Strömungspumpe mit mehr Leistung L/h und weniger Verbrauch anzuschaffen.


----------



## GG aus GL (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Strömung im Koiteich??*

Danke 
- das bestärkt mich in meinen Gedanken eine zweite etwas schwächere Oase in den Teich zu installieren. 

In der Diskussion gestern wurde noch ein anderer Aspekt für die zusätzliche Pumpe deutlich.
Im Winter soll der Filter laufen!!
Aber nicht mit der Pumpe die an der tiefsten Stelle im Teich steht, denn dann würde man das "warme" Wasser im Nu gegen kaltes Wasser austauschen.
Aber eine zweite Pumpe, die bei > 15° als Strömungspumpe dient, könnte man dann den Filter befüllen, evtl. müsste diese 2. Pumpe im Winter höher angebracht werden... und genau so werde ich das angehen.

Gruß
Gerd


----------



## Testpilot (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Strömung im Koiteich??*

LinkSchau mal hier


----------



## Olli.P (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Strömung im Koiteich??*

Hi,

anscheinend sehr gute Pumpen. 

Nur die ersten 3 sind wohl eher weniger für den Teich zu gebrauchen, da sie "nur" ein 2m Kabel haben...............


----------



## GG aus GL (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Strömung im Koiteich??*

Danke - ich kenne Tunze aus meiner Zeit mit dem Meerwasser.
Hauue ich auch überlegt, kann ich aber den Filter nicht anschließen...

Gruß
Gerd


----------



## Digicat (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Strömung im Koiteich??*

Servus Gerd

Nachdem ich gerade einen Koiteich baue ... habe ich auch an eine Strömungspumpe gedacht. Allerdings meine Filteranlage ist in Schwerkraft und als Strömungspumpe kommt nach dem TF eine 20.000er Optimax. Die 10.00er Optimax betreibt dann nur die beiden 1.000 Liter Biostufen mit je 300 Liter __ Hel-x gefüllt.

Was ich so bis jetzt im Netz über Koiteiche gelesen habe wird bei einem Neubau immer eine Strömungspumpe empfohlen


um Sauerstoff einzubringen (Wellenbewegung)
um eine Strömung zum Skimmer zu erzeugen
um den Koi eine Strömung zum "arbeiten" zu ermöglichen (sie halten sich gerne in der Strömung auf)
um eine Lichtbrechung durch die Wellen zu erzeugen, damit kein Sonnenbrand die Koi gefährdet
Es gibt bestimmt noch andere positive Aspekte die ich erst einmal erfahren muß, da wie gesagt, mein Koiteich erst im entstehen ist.


----------



## baumr (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Strömung im Koiteich??*

Hallo
Ich habe mir kürzlich auch eine stärkere Pumpe zugelegt gleich mit dem Hintergedanken einen Verteiler einzubauen für einen zweiten Einlauf. Der Gedanke war eigentlich ,daß ich mit dem zweiten Einlauf eine Ecke im Teich erreichen wollte, welche immer etwas gammelig war wiel dort keine Wasserzirkulation war. Mit einem Schieber kann ich dort auch mal etwas weiter aufdrehen um den Koi mehr "Gegenwind" zu geben.
Es geht also auch mit einer Pumpe wenn sie genug Leistung hat.
Gruß Rolf


----------



## Digicat (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Strömung im Koiteich??*

Servus Rolf

Achte aber im Winter darauf, nicht die Temparaturen im Teich zu sehr zu durchmischen . Ich plane die Einströmung nahe der Oberfläche auszuführen, also nicht bodennahe. Auch so werden durch die Strömung die Ausscheidungen zum BA befördert.


----------



## sister_in_act (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Strömung im Koiteich??*



> Achte aber im Winter darauf, nicht die Temparaturen im Teich zu sehr zu durchmischen . Ich plane die Einströmung nahe der Oberfläche auszuführen, also nicht bodennahe. Auch so werden durch die Strömung die Ausscheidungen zum BA befördert.



hallo helmut

habe zu obigem eine frage:
wenn im winter der BA geöffnet ist erfolgt doch zwangsläufig durch den wasseraustausch über den filter eine komplette durchmischung der wassers...oder denke ich jetzt falsch?

ich hatte im winter durchgängig den skimmer an und habe nur 1x am tag ein schub vom BA durchgelassen, indem ich das wasser der absetzkammer um 400 ltr verringert habe und dann für 2 minuten voll geöffnet habe.

wenn ich da einen denkfehler gemacht habe hilf mir mal auf die sprünge bitte...

lb grüße ulla


----------



## Testpilot (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Strömung im Koiteich??*

Ne einen Denkfehler machst Du eigentlich nicht !!


----------



## Henkkaas (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Strömung im Koiteich??*

Hallo Gerd,

Schön das du auf dem Seminar warst und es dir gefallen hat.

Gruß Marek

Strömung habe ich bei mir mit der Skimmerpumpe (12000er Superfish) funzt super!!


----------

